# Photos from Forth Worth Zoo&Others



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 18, 2012)

I took these with my Canon Rebel and I just thought I would share some of them . I hope you like them 

These are from the Fort Worth, TX Zoo














































































Here are other ones that I just took around the house


----------



## dmmj (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow that camera takes great looking photos, great color and sharp pictures.


----------



## cherylim (Jan 18, 2012)

They're great pictures. Love all the big cats and the grey bird.


----------



## harris (Jan 19, 2012)

OUTSTANDING!!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks you guys


----------



## Kvoigt (Jan 19, 2012)

very good looking pics


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 20, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## jackrat (Jan 21, 2012)

What kind of hairless dog is that?


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 21, 2012)

WOW! Beautiful pics!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 21, 2012)

jackrat said:


> What kind of hairless dog is that?



That's is Milo , he is a one year old chihuahua / Chinese crested mix. I think they are sometime called ChIChi's


----------



## wellington (Jan 21, 2012)

WOW Great pics. MY favorite is the horse coat Shar-Pei. Looks a lot like my Karashay I had. Beautiful


----------



## l0velesly (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, amazing pictures and animals! I like the hummingbird pictures, especially!


----------



## terryo (Jan 21, 2012)

These pictures could be in National Geographic. Wow!! Totally awesome!!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks so much guys !! It's awesome to hear that lots of other people think they r good. I am going to the San Diego Zoo this year and I am sooo excited. Best zoo in the world right ?!


----------



## tyguy35 (Jan 21, 2012)

what kinda camera its great and your good with it?


----------



## terryo (Jan 21, 2012)

A good camera certainly helps, of course, but the photographer has to know what he's doing too. I just can't get over these pictures. Please take lots more when you go to the San Diego Zoo. Could you just tell us exactly what type of camera you are using.


----------



## jackrat (Jan 21, 2012)

BrinnANDGupta said:


> jackrat said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of hairless dog is that?
> ...


Ah,cool! My dad and I originated the American hairless terrier.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 21, 2012)

terryo said:


> A good camera certainly helps, of course, but the photographer has to know what he's doing too. I just can't get over these pictures. Please take lots more when you go to the San Diego Zoo. Could you just tell us exactly what type of camera you are using.



I completely agree , you can go out and blow 1500 on a Canon Rebel but if you don't know how to work it you have just wasted a lot of money.
I have a Canon Rebel, I have two lenses for it. A telescope lens and just a normal lens. I used the telescope on these pictures. 
I can give you more specifics than that but I would have to look at the wording on the boxes....which are who knows where lol 

The whole reason I am going to the san diego zoo is too take pictures , I absolutely love taking pictures when summer comes around there will be so many pictures of tortoises lol it's hard in the winter to get photos of them because it's too cold to take them outside


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 23, 2012)

BrinnANDGupta said:


> Thanks so much guys !! It's awesome to hear that lots of other people think they r good. I am going to the San Diego Zoo this year and I am sooo excited. Best zoo in the world right ?!



Nope, it's not the best zoo.   Personally I think the Henry Dorley Zoo in Omaha, NE and then one in Tampa, FL are way above the rest.

You did take some awesome pictures.


----------



## zesty_17 (Jan 23, 2012)

great photos!


----------

